# Kurzschlussschutz für Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung



## Maxl1 (17 April 2009)

Hallo,

ich plane eine Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung für einen Drehstrommotor (18,5 kW, 36 A). Für die Motorzuleitung habe ich einen Querschnitt von 10 mm^2 gewählt. Das Überlastrelais muss auf 36 A eingestellt werden. Welche Sicherung muss ich für den Kurzschlussschutz wählen (Stromstärke, Kategorie)? In der Tabelle nach VDE 0298 ist 49 A angegeben. Ist das ok oder muss ich höher gehen (Stromspitzen, Einschaltstrom)? Der Überlastschutz ist ja ohnehin durch das Überlastrelais gewährleistet.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## wincc (17 April 2009)

Maxl1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich plane eine Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung für einen Drehstrommotor (18,5 kW, 36 A). Für die Motorzuleitung habe ich einen Querschnitt von 10 mm^2 gewählt. Das Überlastrelais muss auf 36 A eingestellt werden. Welche Sicherung muss ich für den Kurzschlussschutz wählen (Stromstärke, Kategorie)? In der Tabelle nach VDE 0298 ist 49 A angegeben. Ist das ok oder muss ich höher gehen (Stromspitzen, Einschaltstrom)? Der Überlastschutz ist ja ohnehin durch das Überlastrelais gewährleistet.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.




wo sitzt denn dein überlastrelais im lastkreis????

also wir setzen das überlastrelais normalerweise in den strang uvw  

und da würde er auf ca. 20 A eingestellt werden 

absicher würd ich das ganze mit mindestens 50A ... 

bei großen lüftern haben wir auch schon den querschnitt erhöhen müssen und das ganze mit 63A bzw 80A abgesichtet





Beispiel das ich mal hatte


Lüftungsanlage Umlüfter 77A 

Anlaufstrom 200A Stern für 20Sekunden

Schaltspitze auf Dreieck  600A für 3Sek

laufstrom 70A Dreieck


Absicherung 100A / 125A nicht ausreichend

erst 160A hat gefunzt


----------



## HBL (17 April 2009)

Hallo

Im Anhang liegt eine Querschnittbestimmung für Motorenkabel im Y/D-Anlauf bei.

Für den Kurzschlussschutz eines solchen Motors empfiehlt es sich, einen Motorschutzschalter, eingestellt auf den Nennstrom des jeweiligen Motors, einzusetzen. Ein solcher Schalter kann die auftretenden Anlaufströme beherrschen.

Für die Umschaltung von Y- auf D-Betrieb gilt es folgendes zu beachten:

- Die Umschaltzeit sollte 40ms betragen. Damit stellt man sicher, dass ein Nulldurchgang de Spannung erfolgt ist. Somit kann kein Kurzschluss, hervorgerufen durch Induktionsspannung über dem Y-Schütz und dem zugeschalteten D-Schütz stattfinden.

- Die Umschaltung sollte bei 80% der Nenndrehzahl erfolgen, dadurch bricht der Motor weniger in seiner Drehzahl ein.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## Hollox (18 April 2009)

Hallo,

schau Dir mal diesen LInk an, hier kann man alles mögliche testen.

http://www.moeller.net/de/support/slider/motorstarter.jsp


Gruß Hollox


----------

